# Cannot rid of ammonia.



## johÎ·ski (13 Sep 2008)

Hi, i have a 20g tank that has been running for about 8 months now, and i recently planted and got new lights and co2

Since doing so, i have lost a large amount of fish due to ammonia in my water! i have no idea what is causing it.
I have also started getting what looks like algae on the bottoms of the plants stems (hairy white stuff)

I am now left with 4 neon tetra.

20g tank
fluval 305
pressurized co2 (30ppm)
5ml TPN+ daily
4 neon tetra


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Sep 2008)

What substrate have you got and what water changes are you doing?  How much are you feeding?  Have you recently replaced the filter?

Basically stop dosing TPN+ (it does contain tiny amounts of ammonia that the plants will usually use in no time at all I believe), stop feeding and do 50% daily water changes until the ammonia stops registering.  Once you have the ammonia down to zero then reduce the water changes to every other day, then if that's ok after a week then every three or four days and so on until you're back down to weekly 50% water changes.  If you haven't replaced the filter then it seems that somehow it hasn't cycled correctly or has 'crashed' and you need to treat this tank as a new tank for a while.


----------



## johÎ·ski (13 Sep 2008)

Its just normal playsand.

Ive been doing waterchanges daily for about 3 weeks, around 50%. 
If i stop dosing TPN+ wont by plants start to get defficencies (sp)

also i havent been feeding hardly at all, well ive dropped 3 flakes in once a week or so.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Sep 2008)

are you sure its NH4 killing your fish? 

do you use a drop checker to check your co2? it seems incredibly odd that youd have and NH4 problem that far in... maybe we need to look elsewhere for the cause


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

hello I have a 5ft aquarium and just bought a new fx5 with a vecton 600. I woke up this morning to find all my fish floating . The aquarium all ready had a fully mature fx5. I have just done a water change what else can I do ?. Also how many water changes should I do in a day as I don't want to stress my silver shark out as they get very stressful very easy


----------

